# catheter irrigation



## TLC (Jul 11, 2013)

A patient came into urgent care with a "plugged" foley catheter. Our doctor appartently only flushed the catheter he did not remove and reinsert. Is there a CPT code for flushing. I can't find anything. Would that be covered under the office visit along with supplies that were used. Thank you


----------



## ramirez505 (Jul 11, 2013)

*foley irrigation*

CPT 51700 states "The physician initially places the catheter into the bladder and irrigates........"  The irrigation would be counted as part of your E&M and not a procedure in itself  B )


----------



## TLC (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you that's what I thought


----------

